# researching plastisol transfer companies



## feingold6753 (Aug 24, 2012)

ive been a member for only about 2 1/2 yrs.i hardly post,anyway when i first started with plastisol transfers there were so many companies to choose from,and to be frank about 75% of the companies their websites are so dam confusing ,with their pricing ,fees,square inch stuff for this and that ,i dont bother with them anyway for straight forward pricing and easy navagiation on a website,silvermointain graphics gets 5 stars,pricing is straight forward ,easy to understand everything,their pricing i think is the best in the industry and im very very please with customer service and quality of work,im looking into others as a back up,i use someone in manhattan newyork which is very good,im looking at seay graphics which has excellent pricing and next on my list is dowling graphics,i really lucked out with silver mountain graphics been with them for about 2 1/2 yrs,some of these other companies their pricing is absurd,if you take the time and compare size,color,and quantity,you can save some good money,well have a good one folks


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------

